# Lab work opinions?



## sapoho (Oct 28, 2013)

39 yr old female

TSH: 0.67 (0.40-4.50) *my TSH is ALWAYS low, and I am def not hyper, and am not on any meds.

FT4: 1.1 (0.8-1.8)

FT3: 3.1 (2.3-4.3)

TPO: 1 (<9)

*TGAB: 5 (< or = 1)*

Thyroglobulin: 3.4 (2.8-40.9)

Vit D 31 (30-100) (I am supplementing 5000 Units daily)

I have fibromyalgia. I suffer fatigue, muscle aches & pains. I have been gaining stubborn weight. This last year has been terrible.

Anyone have any opinions on these numbers? My appt isn't for another week.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

How much lab history do your have? Do your numbers stay fairly consistent?

Have you ever had a sonogram of your thyroid?



> *TGAB: 5 (< or = 1)*
> 
> Thyroglobulin: 3.4 (2.8-40.9)


These are a bit of a concern and you need to insist they do a sonogram of your thyroid.



> I have fibromyalgia. I suffer fatigue, muscle aches & pains. I have been gaining stubborn weight. This last year has been terrible.


Your FT-4 and FT-3 are low, this could be the cause of how you feel. 3/4 range is the goal and since you have little TSH, you likely have some blocking antibodies which are suppressing your TSH while you are actually hypo.


----------



## sapoho (Oct 28, 2013)

I had a sonogram done last year. Slightly enlarged gland, two small nodules that did not meet the criteria for further testing (6mm was the largest I think).

In 2007, my tgab was elevated, my TSH has always been low, and I never had a doc test the free's until now. In 2007 I was told I had hashis, but wasn't medicated because of my TSH.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome. Those numbers look good but not the Thyroglobulin Ab. You may benefit greatly from insisting on an ultra-sound.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree with Andros that another sonogram one year later would be good to compare.

Do you have any pressure or trouble swallowing?


----------



## sapoho (Oct 28, 2013)

I sometimes feel like there is a lump in my throat/slight difficulty. This just started up recently. I also have stubborn weight that an hour of bootcamp 4x a week for a month did nothing for.

I will ask her about a sonogram.

Thank you for the input. It seems that the more bloodwork I have done, the deeper the mystery becomes.

In 2012, my TGab's were negative.

I have a rheumatoid factor antibody that is borderline, so some days it is negative, some days positive.

I have tested out of Lupus, sjorgens, and the anti-CCP for RA is negative (No swelling, stiffness, etc.)

My inflammation markers are borderline as well.

The antibodies I seem to test positive on are ones that can be present in other autoimmune issues. I'm just guessing that since my thyroid is actually enlarged, maybe that is my issue. That's physical evidence.

I had a doc focussing on RA for a while and just wanted to treat me with those harsh drugs "in case", which I just won't do without proof I NEED them.


----------



## sapoho (Oct 28, 2013)

I just got some more results in.

I had some other labs run the following day with a new GP, and he also ran thyroid labs including the TSI. Very surprised he ran these!! I like him even better!

T4, FREE 1.2 (0.8-1.8 ng/dL IG)
T3, FREE 2.9 (2.3-4.2 pg/mL IG)

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES 4 *H* (< or = 1 IU/mL IG)
THYROID PEROXIDASE IG ANTIBODIES 1 (<9 IU/mL)

TSI (THYROID STIMULATING EZ IMMUNOGLOBULIN)
TSI <89 (<140 % baseline)


----------

